# something important to ask



## priestofknowledge (Nov 18, 2008)

I am too wise... too wise for my own good as a young adult, at least. I study everything: every bit of news, every knowledge of textbook, every stranger's story, and every oddity to figure out. I have not yet reached the graduate level of the things I read except in Physics, but I believe that is because I have lost my drive and have slowed to nearly a halt.

I am still young and find my peers are so much younger. I have solved their problems by very often taking time and resources from myself to do so, yet all they do is ignore me in return. I am so damned gifted and so selfless, but not one person will think to how I came to be this way. Everyone just wants whatever helps them remain the same and prepares for death from the moment they reach high school, and I am losing my faith because of it.

I am losing my faith in humanity. It makes it harder to be the way I am without a single drop of success in someone I teach. I find it is harder to wake up with under 6 hours of sleep like I used to so I have more time in the day, it is so much more strenuous to stick to the tasks I set ahead of myself because I wonder what's the point, and I find myself constantly thinking of those that I failed to instill change within around me-- plotting how I can help despite my commitment to no longer waste time with them.

I keep thinking more and more that I am the only one, but I want the internet to prove me wrong. I want to find groups of people who have a drive for existence; who have a purpose higher than one's self. There are three qualities I never truly find in the same person other than myself, and trust me: I have nearly read through 1000 people on my travels. They are Logic, Open-Mindedness, and Drive.

Now this is the important part and I urge this with fervor: PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNLESS YOU BELIEVE YOU ARE LESS THAN OR EQUAL TO ME. Pride is a fool's trait and too many try to impart their speakeasy knowledge in lieu of the idea that the one to whom they speak may be more intelligent, and I always see people of no purpose trying to impress themselves as a mentor of how to live in hypocrisy.

This means that you should only reply if you either believe you are the same as I: you try to constantly read and push yourself for the sake of learning your existence, you find everyone around you missing out on something, or you have a drive to live with logic and open-mindedness guiding it,

or if you believe you are less than me in some way that removes your pride.

I know I think I am less than everyone. Like, I used to be happy that I was smart, but it's bullshit how much easier life is to be comfortable. The main doctrine of how I teach myself is to never have or allow comfort. The term comfortable is nothing but the definition of being in a state you wish not to change and I always want to keep changing... but damn is it harder without any outside influence of hope or attaboy's


----------



## umbra (Nov 18, 2008)

good luck, you are going to need it


----------



## Mutt (Nov 18, 2008)

welcome to being grown up


----------



## blancolighter (Nov 18, 2008)

You need to join the army or something.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 18, 2008)

get off the sheet ya on.


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 18, 2008)

ok im a pot head and you wrote a book so im not sure what your lookin for here. i will say the three qualities you listed aren't hard to find in people, you just have to be realistic about it. i have drive. i get up everyday and try to be the best me i can. i try to veiw everything with an open mind, though i don't always. and i like to think im logical. i know im very antilitacal. but if you expect the best from everyone you meet your gonna be let down alot. 

also you can't force people to learn, you can't make them like you, you can't really make them listen. the only thing you can do is listen to your heart, trust yourself, and learn from your mistakes. jmo

im stoned out of my mind so if this doen's make sense tuff, it did in my head.


----------



## King Bud (Nov 18, 2008)

> I wonder what's the point





> his only purpose in life is probably to love






> you try to constantly read and push yourself for the sake of learning your existence, you have a drive to live with logic and open-mindedness guiding it,


Right on!



> you find everyone around you missing out on something


Hmmm.. I can see those people, but I can also see what they have that I don't.
I guess.. no one is perfect, right? It can be easy to assume what's missing in someone's life, but it can be damn near impossible to acknowledge what's missing in our own. :confused2:



> I want to find groups of people who have a drive for existence; who have a purpose higher than one's self.


Well, you found one group of people.. we're devoted to marijuana growing, and all of it's rewards! WooOooT! :ccc: 
Look around at any charities, or sport events, or schools.. people have an urge to feed the poor, or have the team win the game, or teach the young.

Don't lose your drive, man. (If only cause girls dig it )


----------



## priestofknowledge (Nov 18, 2008)

But can no one around relate to me and say I'm not einstein? I mean... I'm a pretty intelligent person and do everything I can to utilize my reason, but it can't be that uncommon. I don't want to think I am doomed to use my entire life treating peopl less intelligent than myself to progression in science.

I refuse to do that. I don't want to be entirely learned for the sake of others and die... I don't want to, but if I must I will now that I think about it.

But no, that's bullshit. I'm sure there are people older than me that choose to do more than pursue one sect of knowledge as a doctor. Someone who frequents the internet on forums like this just as myself.


----------



## umbra (Nov 18, 2008)

this sounds like a soap opera, really smart people have some cannabis to enjoy


----------



## blancolighter (Nov 18, 2008)

I think if you lose your attitude you might find more people you would want to associate with. People get turned off by the "I'm so smart its a burden," crap. No one wants to hear that, no matter what level of intelligence they possess.  



> Now this is the important part and I urge this with fervor: PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNLESS YOU BELIEVE YOU ARE LESS THAN OR EQUAL TO ME.



What is that all about? For someone claiming to have an open mind, you just cut off alot of people without hearing them. Besides, that thought wouldn't have even crossed most peoples mind (I don't think people in here go around thinking they're better than everyone else) untill you posted it. 



> There are three qualities I never truly find in the same person other than myself, and trust me: I have nearly read through 1000 people on my travels. They are Logic, Open-Mindedness, and Drive.



Maybe you would have met people like these on your travels if you hadn't spent them with your nose in a book. Use some of this logic and drive you self proclaimed and put those qualities to use and find these people you desire to meet, they're everywhere.



> The term comfortable is nothing but the definition of being in a state you wish not to change and I always want to keep changing... but damn is it harder without any outside influence of hope or attaboy's



Hey first off, its ok to have a little comfort. You want a push though, some drive? Join the Army, Marines, whatever. Join the Peace Corps or Americops (or about any of the hundreds of other service oriented organizations). These organizations have propelled many a person to success by instilling a tremendous amount of values, discipline and direction to their participants. These organizations are also littlered with outstanding and amazing people with open minds, giving hearts, and lots of love to go around.



> I am still young and find my peers are so much younger. I have solved their problems by very often taking time and resources from myself to do so, yet all they do is ignore me in return. I am so damned gifted and so selfless, but not one person will think to how I came to be this way.
> 
> It makes it harder to be the way I am without a single drop of success in someone I teach.



Man, everyone needs to grow up and learn for themselves. Many have already posted about letting people do their own thing, and the MJP posters are right. You need to experience your own success and failures to learn. Thats why you don't get thanked, because the people you're helping haven't really experienced their failures yet. Help when people ask for help, thats a sure fire way to get thanks, otherwise, step back, let life take its course.  Sounds like there is alot of searching and learning left in your life, why not stick to working on your own path? You might run into some interesting people that way...



> I am too wise... too wise for my own good as a young adult, at least. I study everything: every bit of news, every knowledge of textbook, every stranger's story, and every oddity to figure out. I have not yet reached the graduate level of the things I read except in Physics, but I believe that is because I have lost my drive and have slowed to nearly a halt.



Nothin says I am young, dumb (I tried to find a nicer way to put this, but its tough), and an egotistical jerk like the way you began this post. You have barely began to scratch the world of knowledge that surrounds us. Wise is a term used to describe 90 year old men who have embraced learning and life for those 90 years, applying that word to yourself at such a young age just lets everyone know you're full of yourself. Step back from your knowledge man! Enjoy things, life isn't a puzzle you have to solve to win. I know that understanding the way things are brings a certain beauty to the whole, but it sounds like you're studyin it all so hard you've lost sight of the beauty in the whole! That bein said, I dont just skip around all day, I've got some out there ideas with string theory that I'd love to discuss with you. Just know the way that you come across, people aren't gonna want to share their ideas with you, you might want to address that. 



> I am losing my faith in humanity


Don't!!! People are AOK!


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm always searching for knowledge, but not thinking I'm smarter then everybody. I recomend you start reading confucius if you haven't already. Maybe that will help give you a better understanding of the world and people around you. I love that little chinese guy.


----------



## Icex420 (Nov 18, 2008)

blancolighter said:
			
		

> I think if you lose your attitude you might find more people you would want to associate with. People get turned off by the "I'm so smart its a burden," crap. No one wants to hear that, no matter what level of intelligence they possess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^^^^ Good post.

This guy reminds me of a few people i know. And i dont like conversating with them most of the time.

Not trying to make you feel bad though. Sorry.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 18, 2008)

*Hey... I got an idea... why don't you bring some of this vast knowledge you say you are burdened with... and bring it to the forum and come and make some friends... but... leave the "Holier than Thou" attitude at home... you might find that even the most learned man has something new to learn... my young apprentice....  *


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 18, 2008)

He has 9 post in 4 months. I guess he doesn't like sharing his knowledge.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 18, 2008)

i just read a thread about trying to males to produce THC. If you were to figure this mystery out i assure it would not go unappreciated. we would all say thank you.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 18, 2008)

:rofl: 

I don't know whether to take this post seriously or not....

Me thinks this is just a bunch of ** :holysheep: .


----------



## tesla (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow..... I have never said this in my life, but I would considering going to a psychologist. Sounds like you have a few issues to work out. Take it from a old man, Life is short, Don't sweat the small stuff. I think the goal to pursuit in life is to be content and happy. Good luck

 BTW whats with the nick: "priestofknowledge"


----------



## hairchick40v (Nov 18, 2008)

I have an old wise sayin that are words to live by "if you have to tell me how smart/great you are, chances are, your not!!"  Sorry smarty just an observation!!  Not tryin to be rude but damn, what kinda of pot head are you, we are laid back, free spirited people who would take common sense over book smart anyday!!!  So, maybe you could learn some of that, since you already know everything else....


----------



## tesla (Nov 18, 2008)

One more thing from your tittle you are asking something important to ask I am not sure of the question here or is it a statement?


----------



## priestofknowledge (Nov 18, 2008)

I thought that type of response would come to me posting stuff without a care for who I insulted. I thank those of you who understood that 
I think I am less than everyone 

It seems they knew that maybe this man is talking about a higher level of thinking I don't quite understand.

Let me explain 

To those that suggested army. Due to the ranking structure of the military being about pay grade and respect, every small-dicked who ra and big dicked ******* with a sense of undue respect needing to be heeded melt the upper-rank decision makers with witless kiss-asses. I have lived in Jacksonville, NC with several marines and sailor. My best friend from high school has seen what he got himself into and knows of the illogical bullshit that goes on.

I am not saying this as a biased person, this is simply what I have learned and witnessed via barfights with sergeants and good times with our boys in service.

To the man that said for me to get off the sheet I believe you are referring to me lying down and I am not. I have been going through natural America with my motorcycle and talked with strangers on my travels. I have been observing effects of drying conditions and creating dams to help certain rare biomes to survive. I have been cleaning up these forests and building things out of trash. I now travel the streams on my 300 hulled plastic HOBOAT. So this also goes toward the "get your nose out of a book" and treaing everybody without being holier than thou. IF EVERYONE TREATED ONE ANOTHER AS IF EQUAL TO OR LESS THAN THIS WORLD WOULD BE A UTOPIA. It is not at all indignant for me to suggest.

To the man that said I have rarely scratched the surface of knowledge of anything, I belive I can prove you quite wrong.

I can see how sub atomic particles are composed of 220 or so fundamental particles of hadrons, leptons and etc inside of forces created by bond that govern nuclear forces with a positive charge to the shells of electrons bound in waveform and on to the protocell forged from evaporating droplets containing hyrocarbon chains to form a tough yet divisible soap bubble with a code to copy itself, and on until we live in this society with evolutionary reward systems in our ventral tegmental area or the prefrontal medial bundle. These nervous connections with our world reward us with senses of saisfaction based on our ability to spread our influence and power through an ever higher rank to attain system. I can see how these reward responses are effected by drugs and alcohol so that people can distract themselves from attaining a self aware state in which they would change from this evolutionary beneficial position of living happily, *******, and having our kids adopt our ways of life. Which is why many adults feel so betrayed when the internet grabbed ahold of their youths to be this expansively interactive mass of consciousness that will be the future of our evolution as a society. The digital era of borg-esk assimilation into our computers.

I also see every new discovery made and thing to learn on the vast amount of scientific data within wikipedia and online journals. 

The reason why I seem like a soap opera is because I became legally allowed to drink last month. I feel like every peer I meet and every adult I find will not be as self aware as I through my obsession of learning on a voluntary basis instead of sticking with curriculums for grades.

If that response does not shut every person that wants to give themselves that prideful quip of fleeting sensation to have life figured out away from wasting their time that is better spent in humility and progression, I guess I wasted my time

Pride is the worst thing for anyone to ever have. It is the main reason the world is as disassociated as it is today. But I know the internet will assimilate and fix it soon... it's just I want another person to talk with as we watch it all go down and seek enlightenment.


----------



## priestofknowledge (Nov 18, 2008)

to the man who said what's the question... I thought I put it clearly. 



Is there anybody else out there?


----------



## hairchick40v (Nov 18, 2008)

Nope looks like you are all alone!!!!


----------



## priestofknowledge (Nov 18, 2008)

that joke is not too funny regarding the situation... I can see I wasted my time... I'll still check back in a week to see if I did reach someone who understands the feeling I have.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm a pretty simple man but i wake up every day happy. i read on subjects that interest me in the pursuit of knowledge. I'll be your friend. Is that what you want? A friend? Just don't talk down on our military, whether you have a problem with authority or rank or people choosing that as their career and being compensated for their service to our country, that a deal breaker.


----------



## Icex420 (Nov 18, 2008)

Genius's allways either become professors... Or they build bombs and kill people.

Choose wisely.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 18, 2008)

hey man... u know... I just realized this is so funny... :rofl: 

yer tryna have some in-depth discussion... some glimpse into the unknown... with a bunch of pot smokers/growers... where's yer head at, man   ???

lol... this forum gets better every day....


----------



## priestofknowledge (Nov 18, 2008)

to the man who asked what was the nickname... I guess I'll answer that before I go.

I find I have a joy that is like a preacher who knows people around him are going to hell. Both of us are so convinced everyone has it wrong... one on faith, the other of logic. So I am a Priest of Knowledge as opposed to a priest of religion. 

Both of us scream our sermons to empty gables, but find happiness in their devotion. Always crying for others rather than himself due to the rewarding amounts of dopamine caused by succeeded goals processed in the prefrontal cortex that make life so absolutely wonderful.

But because I know that I am rewarded due to achieving goals, there is a higher sense of loss beyond my ecstasy in learning and achieving from seeing I may not ever achieve what another born years later who learns what I discovered after years from my life in a few days of class. 

Thus is why I am not a scientist.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 18, 2008)

so i guess he didn't want to be my friend.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Nov 18, 2008)

Hell, let's smoke one...

:48: 


Gb


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 18, 2008)

well... I guess he's climbing back into his inter-dimensional spacebus and is going home now... too bad he wouldn't tell us any secrets of the universe... oh well... I guess I'll have to discover them for myself....

_who else thinks he sits at the back 'a the bus.... _


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 18, 2008)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> so i guess he didn't want to be my friend.


 
:rofl:


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 18, 2008)

priestofknowledge said:
			
		

> I can see I wasted my time


 
Finally something I can agree with you on.


----------



## benevolence6gc (Nov 18, 2008)

Just sounds like the poor boy lost his intrinsic motivation due to him realizing most people's motivation is of monetary value.  A truly intelligent being knows that "the more you learn the more you find you dont know".


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 19, 2008)

Research Taoism, Buddhism, and even Freemasonry. Any may enrich your life....



I hope you find what your looking for one day. Be prepared, it may take your entire life my friend... patience is a virtue!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 19, 2008)

But because I know that I am rewarded due to achieving goals



and is this not pride?  Im sorry the first post you made and the pride thing kind of threw me off....


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 19, 2008)

priestofknowledge said:
			
		

> Is there anybody else out there?


 
im still not sure what the point of this thread is? 

hell ya we're out here, who you think you been talkin to? you sure showed me how smart you are!


----------



## blancolighter (Nov 19, 2008)

Is this a joke, are you supposed to be Houlden Caulfield???


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 19, 2008)

You sound like Malcolm from Malcolm in the Middle...
Dude,I'm sure you're not as wise as you think you are.I'm sure you're American so I'll let you in on a little secret about our country.It's full of morons, ignorance, and brainwashed sheep!
Our youth are now some of the dumbest in the world and it's just getting worse.So just because you're the sharpest nail in the room doesn't constitute you to needle status.


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Nov 19, 2008)

I encourage you to read Sophie's World. Remember that a lot of people don't think the same way you do, but that's the beauty of natural life, Diversity. Not everyone is the same, not everyone will have same views. We're all striving toward existence, so your whole thought of thinking ahead is already being done, we just don't know how to yet! It's up to intelligent young minds to develope things for the future. We're ALL living on our ancestors previous decisions in life. Make sure you do the same for yourself. Good luck. eace:


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Nov 19, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> You sound like Malcolm from Malcolm in the Middle...
> Dude,I'm sure you're not as wise as you think you are.I'm sure you're American so I'll let you in on a little secret about our country.It's full of morons, ignorance, and brainwashed sheep!
> Our youth are now some of the dumbest in the world and it's just getting worse.So just because you're the sharpest nail in the room doesn't constitute you to needle status.


Woa man it's not their fault. It's the parents and elders for rejecting the kids because of hard drug usage while having the kids. I mean do u think kids really want to live "in the ghetto?" or be dumb? NO


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 19, 2008)

priestofknowledge said:
			
		

> IF EVERYONE TREATED ONE ANOTHER AS IF EQUAL TO OR LESS THAN THIS WORLD WOULD BE A UTOPIA. It is not at all indignant for me to suggest.


 
Hahahahahhaa.  That's what I figured.  You don't even believe your own b.s.  :laugh:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Go read some Hunter S. Thompson. And then go read some Timothy Leary. That's some wild stuff. And, I know you're not supposed to start a sentence with the word "and"!


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Nov 19, 2008)

REALITY CHECK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL it will come.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 19, 2008)

_Sir Smokes Alot_ said:
			
		

> Woa man it's not their fault. It's the parents and elders for rejecting the kids because of hard drug usage while having the kids. I mean do u think kids really want to live "in the ghetto?" or be dumb? NO



What are you talking about?Who do you think messed up the parents?Our society spits out idiots quicker then we can keep up.It don't have anything to do with hard drugs or the ghetto,lol.Dumb and religious people are easy to control.Rebels and minorities are easy to put in jail.That way the rest may prosper.It's our government's secret of a "balanced" society that is now beginning to backfire.Come to find out most Amerians are content with being ignorant.So now we're being overrun.Ever see that movie Idiocracy?


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Nov 19, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> What are you talking about?Who do you think messed up the parents?Our society spits out idiots quicker then we can keep up.It don't have anything to do with hard drugs or the ghetto,lol.Dumb and religious people are easy to control.Rebels and minorities are easy to put in jail.That way the rest may prosper.It's our government's secret of a "balanced" society that is now beginning to backfire.Come to find out most Amerians are content with being ignorant.So now we're being overrun.Ever see that movie Idiocracy?


   The U.S.A. is founded on minorities lol...and you make the government sound like some sort of Conspiracy....well it's not lol.


----------



## Icex420 (Nov 19, 2008)

_Sir Smokes Alot_ said:
			
		

> The U.S.A. is founded on minorities lol...and you make the government sound like some sort of Conspiracy....well it's not lol.



Im convinced otherwise..:hubba:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 19, 2008)

you cannot expect another human being to act, think, believe, react or behave in any way you do or accept as correct or normal.

Ever.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 19, 2008)

you also need to leave the arrogant teenager at the door. 

Most of us are too old to know everything anymore...


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Nov 19, 2008)

Icex420 said:
			
		

> Im convinced otherwise..:hubba:


lol


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 19, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> you also need to leave the arrogant teenager at the door.


 
LOL!... u know, Gee... I was think'n something along those lines to myself... something like... "you know... reality needs to sneak up on the kid... and take a big chunk out of his a ss... put him in a situation that leads him to a place like our forum for THAT reason..."

you know... you don't appreciate life fully... until it's almost been taken from you... Mr. Perfection better hope he never has to learn THAT little bit 'a knowledge from life... not all of us are so lucky....


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 19, 2008)

_Sir Smokes Alot_ said:
			
		

> The U.S.A. is founded on minorities lol...and you make the government sound like some sort of Conspiracy....well it's not lol.



Founded on minorities?What history books have you been reading.Just because a bunch of white people disagreed with another bunch of white people.Then came over to a different country and owned slaves and killed Native Americans doesn't make them minorities in the least.THEY WERE THE MAJORITY!Still are.

You're right there is no conspiracy to it.It's out in the open for anyone smart enough to see it.Study up on some real American history of the last 80 years and maybe you'll see just how for the rabbit hole goes.Pot laws are just the tip of the iceberg when it comes to keeping certain people down and society "in check".


----------



## Hick (Nov 19, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> You're right there is no conspiracy to it.It's out in the open for anyone smart enough to see it.



this thread was started with no mention or inclination to politics,. Let's leave them at the door..:ignore:
We are NOT going to start dicussing "conspiracy" _*THEORIES*_ or express personal political "OPINIONS"


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 19, 2008)

yimmy capone said:
			
		

> I'm always searching for knowledge, but not thinking I'm smarter then everybody. I recomend you start reading confucius if you haven't already. Maybe that will help give you a better understanding of the world and people around you. I love that little chinese guy.



User Note for yimmy capone:  likes little chinese guys  :banana:

imho priest, you're one of the people you complain about.  Your happiness and satisfaction depend on people and things that are completely out of your control.  You've set yourself up for nothing but disappointment.  Try letting the trichs get more amber :bong1:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello priestofknowledge 

I have read this with interest, you posted your statement (The title is wrong, you are not asking a question) as a person with Asperger's syndrome would.

I suggest you google Autism Spectrum Quotient, you can then test yourself, im not a Dr but you are showing distinct signs of High-functioning autism.


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 19, 2008)

priestofknowledge said:
			
		

> to the man who asked what was the nickname... I guess I'll answer that before I go.
> 
> I find I have a joy that is like a preacher who knows people around him are going to hell. Both of us are so convinced everyone has it wrong... one on faith, the other of logic. So I am a Priest of Knowledge as opposed to a priest of religion.
> 
> Both of us scream our sermons to empty gables, but find happiness in their devotion. Always crying for others rather than himself due to the rewarding amounts of dopamine caused by succeeded goals processed in the prefrontal cortex that make life so absolutely wonderful.



If you're planning to hang around, one of our site rules is not to talk about religion, k?  I mean, you can really offend people who might use ganja in spiritual context. There are those  of us who know and love very good, kind priests, who are both knowledgeable and loving and who have helped us get through difficult times, and maybe even smoked with us.    

I recommend falling in love and getting married, or being in a loving committed relationship of any kind.  That helps with a sense of perspective.  Really caring about another individual so much that it takes you outside of yourself, that you put someone else's needs before your own, that you love someone not despite their faults but because of them...  These are good things to try, imho.  It'll answer a lot of your questions.

Also, try to be kind to the people who are trying to help out :hubba:


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 19, 2008)

User Note: Art and yimmy are still keeping note on each other.

:rofl:


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 19, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> this thread was started with no mention or inclination to politics,. Let's leave them at the door..:ignore:
> We are NOT going to start dicussing "conspiracy" _*THEORIES*_ or express personal political "OPINIONS"



Ok sure but I was talking history,No conspiracy or opinions there.Just because some people don't agree with what's happened in the past doesn't mean it's any less true.


----------



## priestofknowledge (Nov 19, 2008)

I know I said I would leave for a week, but I found myself in front of a computer for a while of free time and this site came to mind

you just don't get it do you.

I have loved another. There is a herding instinct developed by our ancestors to have rewards for certain behavior. Love is simply that feeling. I mean, do you think something that nearly everyone has done. It is not some beautiful supreme thing, it is a squirt of dopamine here and again with positive reinforcement to the behavior. 

I have thought of this diversity. I see everyone for what they are. I can look at anyone's story and completely understand why they are the way they are. That is why I try to change them.

To equate my perspective to yours... I love everyone due to the beauty in our creation and this universe, so to let these loved ones die without ever understanding their place in the universe is heart-breaking. I do not want everyone to be like me; I want them to have a drive. Be a musician, a comedian, an entrepreneur, a teacher, or whatever... just do it with a drive for life. A good metaphor would be if your friend were doing heroine and being happy. Yes, he is happy in his life... but is it right?

Don't pursue money, love or power. That is what everyone loses their lives to. I am not saying to avoid them, but for them to not be your drive. Your drive should be music, poetry, knowledge, humanism, or anything as long as you have devotion to it. As long as you have progress.

So please stop replying with pride. Stop trying to argue against me and try to work with me. I am not being arrogant. I am not boasting, merely conveying information to another intelligent person that I am intelligent. That is me... I know I am unique. It's just that I know I should continue having devotion for my ways, but need some form of reinforcement beyond worldy things. I wish to meet another sentience to make me feel like I am not so completely alone. It is not love, but devotion. It is not pride, but immense humility.

I want to have proof of another being higher than me. I want to meet someone who I can feel envy for. 

I am not at all some nerdy blowhard or egomaniac. I am very chill and assertive to all that I meet, but I refuse to do things like small talk. Whenever I engage in conversation-- I engage the other. There are no false barriers of fear, pride, lust, or societal constraint within my actions and it causes the average person to shy away from my speculative light. No one cares to remain with someone who pushes them in a way beyond worldly thought. No one wants to realize that they can never be comfortable again

I know I don't...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 19, 2008)

Son, take it from an adult. Never heard such foolish babbling in my life from such a young man. What makes you think that people in this forum are to stupid to know you are blowing smoke up there ***. Get a life, or smoke a bowl of, shut the hell up weed.


----------



## blancolighter (Nov 19, 2008)

Man, everyone gets it. They get that they don't want to talk to an arrogant little 21 year old talk about life to them, when all he knows about life is from his college reading list. So because you understand String and M Theory and the basic makeup of the universe you get it all and can push people? You have not even begun to grasp the nuances of knowledge this universe has to offer. Sorry kid, but you're missing a big part of that life experience that many people on here have. Get some drive and direction in your own life and figure out what you want to do. Maybe someone will come and ask for your "knowledge" then, but untill then, no one wants to hear any of your teenage existencial **.


----------



## priestofknowledge (Nov 19, 2008)

wow... there is that pride again. I already told you that I have talked to hundreds of people and roam around listening to people and I HAVE SOLVED THEIR PROBLEMS.

Blowing smoke up your (censoring) is such a pridefully inspired remark that it nearly blanks my mind from loss. There is not much more in the universe that we don't know except its origin.

College reading list, you ignorant doochebag. I explained as well that those in college follow a curriculum and do not learn what I do through my need based learning. Say whatever helps you look in the mirror, but don't say it to me. You will find I am far too professed in argument to even scratch the most remote of an intellectual victory if you have so much pride throbbing within your statements.

Life is not something too amazing to understand. You can calculate every bit of what led up to now to its very root and derivative. Every electron K shell interaction to every particle undergoing a force within the chemical synthesis process of our cells.

STOP REPLYING. You are just proving you are arrogant beyond resound to assume someone, who is GENUINELY TRYING TO SIMPLY MEET THE MORE OBSERVANT PEOPLE IN THEIR LATER YEARS, like me is at all trying to convince anyone of my intelligence.

I don't give a (insert stars) about what you think of me. Simply ignore this ******* thread if you can't provide beneficial insight into the question I asked.

Go find another person's thread to falsely convince yourself that you don't need to change. Because that is all that you're doing. you're just being a heroine addict who loves life without going beyond your basic, instinctual rewards.


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 19, 2008)

P.O.K., here are some things to consider if you want to stay on this site for long:  Site rules, condensed to make them apply specifically:   

2. Flaming, or open argument including, but not limited to using&#8230;degrading comments&#8230;are not acceptable for use anywhere in the open forums

3. &#8230;Picture yourself in a giant auditorium full of thousands of people from across the world. Don't do anything here that would be offensive if you put it on a giant screen in front of all the people in that auditorium. Common sense should be applied when thinking of this rule.

4. This site is for the discussion of Marijuana. Other sites are available for other topics&#8230;.

5. Bashing of anyone or any group is not considered polite. Please don't do that here. We're here to get away from that type of thing, not to participate in it.

&#8230;By agreeing to these rules, you warrant that you will not post any messages that are&#8230;hateful&#8230;

&#8230;This site has always been a refuge for those who dislike the tension and aggravation of other sites that allow the things we don't. We have a very friendly, caring and helpful membership here. Please help us to keep it that way.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 19, 2008)

*I wasn't gonna reply to this thread because i'm not smart enough.    I really don't think your gonna find what your looking for here. I could be wrong but i doubt it very much.  *


----------



## priestofknowledge (Nov 19, 2008)

I thank you for that reply... unless it was addressed to me and then I feel really bad.


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 19, 2008)

It was, in fact, addressed to you (P.O.K.).  Feeling bad could be the beginning of an apology and a fresh start here on M.P.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 19, 2008)

priestofknowledge said:
			
		

> wow... there is that pride again. I already told you that I have talked to hundreds of people and roam around listening to people and I HAVE SOLVED THEIR PROBLEMS.
> 
> Blowing smoke up your (censoring) is such a pridefully inspired remark that it nearly blanks my mind from loss. There is not much more in the universe that we don't know except its origin.
> 
> ...


 
Son, you are still babbling. But ,,,it is very, very, college like. I feel like(hold on, gotta hit tha pipe),, you have already made me smarter.:hubba:


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 19, 2008)

Preistofknowledge I suggest you.....oh forget it you wouldn't understand.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 19, 2008)

Wowzers!!!!I have no idea what this guys smokin.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 19, 2008)

There is no such thing as human: Nature, INSTINCT OR GENETIC MEMORY.

There is only HUMAN BEHAVIOR.

Allow me to reiterate:

It is wrong to expect any human to behave, view believe, or act like you do.

We all have our own "Dream" which we call reality. We are willing to die for our BELIEFS, which are not only subjective but BELIEFS to begin with...

I could tell you the sky is blue and obviously it is...but that is still MY BELIEF..

Get it?

You cannot expect ANYONE to think like you, retain information like you and especially not posess common sense like you MAY.

You seem smart for your age(?), but alas...

No one likes a whiny arrogant teenager who thinks he has all the answers.
That position as far as I know is still occupied by me....and I am not ready to pass the torch yet.  

(even though my teenage years are far behind me...)

Before you start complaining about society, look at yourself.

I mean...really look inward and ask yourself if you are really the change you want to see in the world. Then go visit africa or kazakhistan and ask yourself if you really have it tough. 

At least you are:

Fed
Read
Alive
Youthful
Clothed
Breathing
Awake
Legible
...and I am willing to bet you have worldy posessions.

NOTHING ANYONE DOES IS BECAUSE OF YOU. IT IS DUE TO THEIR "DREAM" REALITY, ROLLER COASTER RIDE WHATEVER. EVERY CHOICE A PERSON MAKES IS BECAUSE OF THEM AND HOW THEY FEEL OR THE BELIEFS THEY HAVE.

Now, don't kid youself kid. the meaning of life is UNDERSTANDING...and you have quite a while to go.

Now...google these:

"The four Agreements" <- Life explained

Jiddu-Krishnamurti <- someone much, much smarter.....

...and for god's sake, watch Zeitgeist Addendum and you can learn why we are the way we are. 

Humans...not americans. As the issues of humanity transcend irrealevent, meaningless pointless politics.

Word.


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 19, 2008)

Telling it like it is. Bravo Gee

:clap:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 19, 2008)

Guess young, dumb and full of _ _ _ doesn't apply to this guy then.


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Nov 19, 2008)

"There is not much more in the universe that we don't know except its origin."
Well wait Preistofknowledge....if your REALLY as Intellegent as you say you r, you'd realize that life it self is all based off of theories. I mean seriously think about the universe. It's the sky lol...and to be able to say there is not much else to know is pretty much defining u have no drive. If you were soo drivin to do something what would compell u to go onto a forum about growing weed and babble *YOUR* theories of what is right and what is wrong. Society has it's own code of ethics simply because it has been unchanged or unchallegend since B.C. So no matter who the individual may be? Right and wrong is ingraved in some1's mind when they were young. Trying to change that now with your peers will nearly insurmountable. If you were intellegent as u say u are you wouldn't be here, you'd be in nasa or creating your own FREE place to better society in ways that U think possible. Internet is not a good place to start because you could be anyone. 

AND.....??
"College reading list, you ignorant doochebag. I explained as well that those in college follow a curriculum and do not learn what I do through my need based learning."
Ok well that is ignorant on your part. THE WISEST PPL IN THE WORLD GATHER AS MUCH INFO AS THEY CAN FROM ANY WAY POSSIBLE! Through college i always thought i was right, but i came to realize that ANYTHING can change, ANYTHING is possible.

"You can calculate every bit of what led up to now to its very root and derivative."
I'd like to see that lol.

GO MAN IT'S GETTING ANOYING!
"Every electron K shell interaction to every particle undergoing a force within the chemical synthesis process of our cells."
SO SAYS YOU!!!! and that's not even a sentence lol

So maybe you won't listen to me? But understand that is how you LEARN. Ny listening and coming to view with evverything you see. Don't try to fix it. Grasp it in your mind and no matter what that substance be, water, humans, sheep, idk watever....but understand that we're all made up of fundamental elements that NO ONE will know for quite sometime, but that all these small particles HAVE to be alive too if we are. So that is where i urge u to start. I've been trying to understand that since my last year in highschool. EVERYTHING IS ALIVE in a sense.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 19, 2008)

*Dude, I used to know a guy that talked JUST LIKE you type...
..He killed himself Before he saw 21.... Maybe you can anylize that.*


----------



## tesla (Nov 19, 2008)

I know why your here POK,and you have succeeded. I have read everything you posted here and elsewhere else. You could not evoke comments elsewhere so you came here. There are much better sites to express your type of views. If you have read anything here, you would know this. Sounds like you have the universe figured out or at least you think you do.

I am not sure why I am even wasting my time talking to you,because what ever I say or my fellow MP friends say, It's not going to sink in. You are way smarter than us old stoned out people.

Wisdom is knowledge, understanding, experience, discretion, and intuitive understanding, along with a capacity to apply these qualities well towards finding solutions to problems.

Tell you what buddy, come back in twenty years and I have a feeling your perspective on life will have changed. You would look back on these posting and say,what was I thinking.


P.S. yeah I read all that crap too
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=392800978
  Priest of Knowledge's Friend Space (Top 0)
Priest of Knowledge has 0 friend
Who I'd like to meet:
Anyone and everyone willing to be equal to or less than one another.

Now this is the important part and I urge this with fervor: PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNLESS YOU BELIEVE YOU ARE LESS THAN OR EQUAL TO ME.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 19, 2008)

*Whats with this talk of pride anyway? A man without pride has NOTHING. I dont give a damn how smart he thinks he is.*

Im PROUD of my accomplishments, but everybody has room for improvement...
without pride you cannot have self-respect, without self-respect you _will_ be stepped on in this life my friend.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 19, 2008)

..





			
				priestofknowledge said:
			
		

> wow... there is that pride again. I already told you that I have talked to hundreds of people and roam around listening to people and I HAVE SOLVED THEIR PROBLEMS.
> 
> *I don't BELIEVE this guy... who does he think he is?... some kinda "elemental being" that is everywhere at once, knowing all? ? ?*
> 
> ...


----------



## tesla (Nov 19, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy roflmao
dude you hit the nail on the head. I elect That crazy vancouver guy as the most intelligent being here, and the most funniest. Thanks man I needed the laugh.


----------



## umbra (Nov 19, 2008)

I've come for an argument
No you haven't
yes I have

Ohh arguments are next door, or that other site

This is a Monty Python skit right?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 19, 2008)

I have this dude pegged. 

Which one are ya?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 19, 2008)

I have nothing to say. Just smoked another bowl. Where did the kid with the feather up his ***, go? I wasn't done with him yet.:hubba:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 19, 2008)

"Every electron K shell interaction to every particle undergoing a force within the chemical synthesis process of our cells."
SO SAYS YOU!!!! and that's not even a sentence lol



I was gunna let that slip but.......


I must say I could understand this kid has drive, but lemme tell ya brother- you will NOT in this lifetime..... "figure it all out". 

Relax, enjoy the sunrises and sunsets, smoke a bowl, find work that you enjoy until you make all the money you will ever need then you can sit and "solve the problems".


Lastly- find you a good woman and pass your genes along to your children... I thought that was the point??


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 19, 2008)

tesla said:
			
		

> I elect That crazy vancouver guy as the most intelligent being here.


 
:rofl:


----------



## priestofknowledge (Nov 19, 2008)

I thought that maybe there would be one open minded person here, but it became a fiesta of closed-minded, run of the mill hallmark ** spouted to me about life.

I never threatened anyone, Hell, I never even insulted anyone until I realized no one was listening. That is why I thought that man was worth thanking before I left for the day to go ... somewhere... personal details, lol.


The facts are all there. Normal people will never understand that a theory is so immensely backed by evidence yet not complete. There has never been a time that an accepted theory was proven wrong, and I invite anyone to go to exploringlifesorigins.com to see how we can bat down life to the teet.

I tried coming here to reach out for another who is open minded enough to break out of the norm, and only found those threatened by the idea of intellectual thought.

Getting a job and a woman is exactly what I explained... so have fun doing those things. I am too happy learning how everyone ticks by observing your predictable reactions. I do see that a few on the initial reception of my post saw me eye to eye, but you poor pridemongers had to ruin my post from seeing any advance on your forums.

Instead of slandering me and trying so very hard to criminalize and demonize me through misinterpretation and ignorance, maybe you should look at how I portray a way o life that is completely different than most... if not everyone. And look at how your life is some cyclical expansion of reproduction and death. The moment you get into college or the time you go to work is the very day you start preparing for death.

Your money, your love, your power... all for death. You will never love, become more rich, or become more powerful than the billions that preceded you, yet you move on like clockwork without a question as a meaningless gear in our society should.


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 19, 2008)

So are you saying you don't have a job and no wife. Is that what your whole point was? You could of just said it. We would of understood that.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 19, 2008)

You speak of openmindedness, yet you have none???

This is the best group of stoners on the net.  If you really want to have a conversation with a bunch of stoners you should try a different approach.  

Only then will we be ready to listen.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 19, 2008)

*Man, I gotta say,"***?"<--edit..w..t..f..
Where the hell is PapaBeach when ya need him? LMAO!*
*Sounds like the kid is a misanthropist to me. Get your dictionary out chief 
*


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 19, 2008)

I was thinking that too Turkeyneck just this morning. Where has papa been?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 19, 2008)

yimmy capone said:
			
		

> I was thinking that too Turkeyneck just this morning. Where has papa been?


I dont know man, I have a feeling he's busy with his experiments But I gotta say that threads like this could use his "insight" IMO lmao jeez


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 19, 2008)

I love that there turkeyneck.    So intelligent yet never boasts.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 19, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I love that there turkeyneck.    So intelligent yet never boasts.



Love me some "mama" too Im just a dumb ole country fella, hell Im not even supposed to be posting in this thread right? haaaa


----------



## King Bud (Nov 19, 2008)

> I tried coming here to reach out for another who is open minded enough to break out of the norm, and only found those threatened by the idea of intellectual thought.



Are you ignoring my earlier post?

Or maybe I'm one of 'them'. Doubt it, maybe you'd agree if you got to know me better.

Why not reply to those who seem interested in connecting with you?

(As opposed to combating those that are tearing you apart)

:confused2:


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Nov 19, 2008)

"There has never been a time that an accepted theory was proven wrong"

HAHAHA what do you think the ancient GODS are real too? I'm pretty sure that THEORY was not  proven wrong, yet people choose to believe something else....NOW tell me smart one, Is that right or wrong?

"Instead of slandering me and trying so very hard to criminalize and demonize me through misinterpretation and ignorance, maybe you should look at how I portray a way o life that is completely different than most... if not everyone. And look at how your life is some cyclical expansion of reproduction and death. The moment you get into college or the time you go to work is the very day you start preparing for death."
*
I'm going to have disagree yet again. I'm not slandering u, obviously. But you need see what your doing as well. A person is not happy till they truly know thyself. I don't think you do yet. My opinion. And the day we start preparing for death is the day we are born. It is a sad and brutal truth but the point of living is  to find the reason why. 
*
And you've got 2 understand that the whole universe is run by fundamental eternity. We'll never be able to see the begging or end but that part in the middle is history that we can make last forever.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 19, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> Love me some "mama" too Im just a dumb ole country fella, hell Im not even supposed to be posting in this thread right? haaaa


 
Me either....shall we sneak off turkeyneck and go off to the stupid tree?  

:giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 19, 2008)

King Bud said:
			
		

> Are you ignoring my earlier post?
> 
> Or maybe I'm one of 'them'. Doubt it, maybe you'd agree if you got to know me better.
> 
> ...


 
*Wow, I can't believe he's ignoring you.  You're one of the most intelligent MPers there is.  Surely he's smart enough to realize.  *


----------



## tesla (Nov 19, 2008)

Smokin who are you calling a stoner??? ummm...... yeah that name fits me..


----------



## Icex420 (Nov 19, 2008)

This kid has officially been pwned yo

thread ovah~


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 19, 2008)

Icex420 said:
			
		

> This kid has officially been pwned yo
> 
> thread ovah~


If we're lucky.


----------



## nvthis (Nov 19, 2008)

priestofknowledge said:
			
		

> I thought that maybe there would be one open minded person here, but it became a fiesta of closed-minded, run of the mill hallmark ** spouted to me about life.
> 
> I never threatened anyone, Hell, I never even insulted anyone until I realized no one was listening. That is why I thought that man was worth thanking before I left for the day to go ... somewhere... personal details, lol.
> 
> ...


 
And yet... You were born. You grew up. You can see, hear, touch, feel, and think. You ARE paying taxes and you WILL die, just like _everybody else_. There is nothing special here. There is nothing intelligent here. Your narcissistic-like need for some kind of phsycometric balancing with peers can only be explained by a total lack of social dynamics and simple ability to navigate life _as it is meant to be_. Seriously, if you were an mj plant I would yank you by the roots and toss you aside. You are the one seeking positive reinforcement, period. The sad thing is that the very act of responding to you is giving you _just that_! Please leave this site. You have nothing to offer and/or teach here. I would also encourage everyone to stop responding to this individuals posts. That act alone does nothing but feed the hole in this young mans life that, unlike us all, does not have the proper tools to develope meaningful social relationships outside of the little square called his computer monitor. Thank you, thank you thank you POK, I have read this post and now see it is 15 minutes of my life I will NEVER get back. Please leave this site.

That right there was as real as it gets. Unfortunately I _do_ have pride and with that I say this: I think one of the reasons you are here is because you heard we like to clone things.... And you need a friend...:rofl: 

Peace
Love 
Tranquility
Family 
Faith
and killer buds....
There's a life time of answers for ya! Take an old mans advice, forget this crap. You're looking in the wrong place...Understand that life is not in a book. If you lived by a book then you are only living some one else's experiences. You could read a million books and still be a dumb****-Case in point... Books are not a measure of wisdom or intellect. Do yourself a really big favor... And go out there and _live_ for christ sakes. _THAT_, my friend, is where the wisedom is born....
(I know, Hick, no *s allowed... I know, I know )


----------



## tesla (Nov 19, 2008)

nvthis  ...Well done. Couldn't have said it any better. I don't think I wasted any time here my fellow MP friends have made me laugh so hard. This tread should have been posted in the joke section.. Your quote Seriously, if you were an mj plant I would yank you by the roots and toss you aside. has me in stitches I LOVE THIS PLACE!!!!!


----------



## /\/\Blunted BoB/\/\ (Nov 19, 2008)

snitches get thrown in the ditches....remember that


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 19, 2008)

/\/\Blunted BoB/\/\ said:
			
		

> snitches get thrown in the ditches....remember that



*"snitches get stitches"*


----------



## /\/\Blunted BoB/\/\ (Nov 19, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> *"snitches get stitches"*


  hahahaha omg i'm sooooo hhhiighhh :fly:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 19, 2008)

I am high too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 19, 2008)

priestofknowledge said:
			
		

> I thought that maybe there would be one open minded person here, but it became a fiesta of closed-minded, run of the mill hallmark ** spouted to me about life.
> 
> I never threatened anyone, Hell, I never even insulted anyone until I realized no one was listening. That is why I thought that man was worth thanking before I left for the day to go ... somewhere... personal details, lol.
> 
> ...


 
Babble,babble,babbbbbbbbblllllleeeee. Yer killen me son. Dont you have someone else you could bore to death? You make me want to shoot myself with a loaded "PIPE" :bong: I love ya man.:ignore:


----------



## /\/\Blunted BoB/\/\ (Nov 19, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I am high too.
> :smoke1:


 Lol i think everyone on here's a lil permifried mama:dancing:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 20, 2008)

/\/\Blunted BoB/\/\ said:
			
		

> Lol i think everyone on here's a lil permifried mama:dancing:


 

Awsome aint it.:ccc:


----------



## Icex420 (Nov 20, 2008)

haha @ cowboy


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 20, 2008)

priestofknowledge said:
			
		

> I thought that maybe there would be one open minded person here, but it became a fiesta of closed-minded, run of the mill hallmark ** spouted to me about life.
> 
> I never threatened anyone, Hell, I never even insulted anyone until I realized no one was listening. That is why I thought that man was worth thanking before I left for the day to go ... somewhere... personal details, lol.
> 
> ...


 

Your the only one not listening....and I can tell you havent in a while.

You have NO CLUE on how any of us view life or live it or how "intelligent" we may be.

It is all perspective, time to step out of YOUR box.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 20, 2008)

BTW- Who the hell do you think you are to define normal ??!! Is your name Jim Jones??!


I KNEW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 20, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> *Man, I gotta say,"***?"<--edit..w..t..f..
> Where the hell is PapaBeach when ya need him? LMAO!*
> *Sounds like the kid is a misanthropist to me. Get your dictionary out chief
> *



Unnnnnlllleeeeesssssssssss priestofscrotums really is Papabeach :hubba:

Upon further review of this thread I realize that I mistakenly called priestofknowledge priestofscrotums. I apologize for the typo and want everyone to realize that marpassion and its affiliates do not condone or encourage this type of mistake.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 20, 2008)

107 comments in 24 hours  

Realising the differential geometry (a pseudo-Riemannian manifold) or the weaker condition of non degeneracy, reiterating Minkowski space where the 4th dimension is a time lined to run parallel with the 3rd dimension enables a pulsing allowance of cross over, maybe you are not from this essence and you are simply a visitor.

Using Minkowski's own words .... 

The views of space and time which I wish to lay before you have sprung from the soil of experimental physics, and therein lies their strength. They are radical. Henceforth space by itself, and time by itself, are doomed to fade away into mere shadows, and only a kind of union of the two will preserve an independent reality. Hermann Minkowski

Suggests the ability to merge and transpose.

But hey, dont take my word for it, im only a dunce stoner


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 20, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> 107 comments in 24 hours
> 
> Realising the differential geometry (a pseudo-Riemannian manifold) or the weaker condition of non degeneracy, reiterating Minkowski space where the 4th dimension is a time lined to run parallel with the 3rd dimension enables a pulsing allowance of cross over, *maybe you are not from this essence and you are simply a visitor*.



Where is Puffin when you need him?! He is the authority on martians!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 20, 2008)

*ROFLMAO you guys are funny. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *


----------



## Wasted (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok I havent been here in awhile but I came here and read this post and just had to reply.   





> "There has never been a time that an accepted theory was proven wrong"



You say there has never been a time when a theory has been proven wrong but heres a pretty simple one.

The universe never has a end to it.I accept this theory and Im pretty sure alot of people do to.Im guessing you would to unless you your so smart you know where it ends, and whats beyond it if it dose end.If you do please inform us alot of people would like to know.

The other theory that contradicts that one is that everything has to came to a end. Im pretty sure this is also a accepted theory in the world.  

So wich one of these accepted theories is wrong???

If you put the two theories together it means the universe just dosent make sense. Maybe this is what you should accept and learn to deal with.:ignore:

Ps im sorry if this dosent make sense to anyone


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 20, 2008)

Wasted said:
			
		

> Ps im sorry if this dosent make sense to anyone


 
Its as clear as mud, if mud exists, if we exist, are we a simple dream?

I exist in my mental perception of reality, but to me you could just be a visualisation of passive thinking.

I may not even be here reading this.


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Nov 20, 2008)

I read the initial post, and feel that I am dumber for having done so.  I award you no points, and may god have mercy on your stupid soul.  Nah, just kidding, anyone know what that's a quote from?  Anyways, Am I the only one that thinks he's lookin threw the wrong crowd if he wants self-motivation, lookin to a bunch of stoners?


----------



## Wasted (Nov 20, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Its as clear as mud, if mud exists, if we exist, are we a simple dream?
> 
> I exist in my mental perception of reality, but to me you could just be a visualisation of passive thinking.
> 
> I may not even be here reading this.


LMAO all you gotta remember is I think there for i am. As along as you can think you exist:hubba: :hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 20, 2008)

Wasted said:
			
		

> LMAO all you gotta remember is I think there for i am. As along as you can think you exist:hubba: :hubba:


 
The true question is ...
Am I thinking im thinking or am I thinking that im thinking that im thinking?


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 20, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Unnnnnlllleeeeesssssssssss priestofscrotums really is Papabeach :hubba:
> 
> Upon further review of this thread I realize that I mistakenly called priestofknowledge priestofscrotums. I apologize for the typo and want everyone to realize that marpassion and its affiliates do not condone or encourage this type of mistake.


 

:rofl:


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 20, 2008)

On behalf of my fellow MPer's I would like to thank Preistofknowledge. I think he has helped enlighten our innerself.

Oh thats just my insides tickling with laughter. This thread was just to darn funny.

:clap:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 20, 2008)

Icex420 said:
			
		

> haha @ cowboy


 
Howdy :guitar: Love this stuff. Im getten smarter by the minute. OH,,and by the way. I dont think Mankind will ever know the truth about the Universe. As a matter of fact,,I dont know what makes us think we should. We Humans or nothing more then a blink in time. We are here now, So ENJOY,,, there will be a time that we will all be gone, this planet will look like Mars and it will still have only been a BLINK in time, no more then a wisp of air, the scheme of things.
Priest Of Knowledge,you better quit trying to figure crap out, and get busy enjoying your life, while its still here. Cause take it from a middle age man,,,,,it goes way to fast, as it is.:ignore: Thats why Im gonna go get high right now,,me thinks the Planet just moved. Thats Scaryyyyy :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 20, 2008)

yimmy capone said:
			
		

> On behalf of my fellow MPer's I would like to thank Preistofknowledge. I think he has helped enlighten our innerself.
> 
> Oh thats just my insides tickling with laughter. This thread was just to darn funny.


 
I agree.  It's been fun.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 20, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Priest Of Knowledge,you better quit trying to figure crap out, and get busy enjoying your life, while its still here.



Yeah no doubt, the alternative doesn't look very productive.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 20, 2008)

"Your money, your love, your power... all for death. You will never love, become more rich, or become more powerful than the billions that preceded you, yet you move on like clockwork without a question as a meaningless gear in our society should."

>>> YOUR BELIEFS, YOUR CHOICES, YOUR BEHAVIOR, YOUR DREAM.

Love it or lose it buddy, sanity in a world/society like today is a rarity...and you are close to loosing it.

Stop worrying about others, start being ACCOUNTABLE for your behavior...

..and for god's sake, if you whine about life, then refuse to listen people are going to make fun of you.

Now...

Grab a tissue and listen (absorb) for a change. Believe me...I thought I had it all figured out too...

Then puberty ended and reality set in.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 20, 2008)

> Pride is the worst thing for anyone to ever have. It is the main reason the world is as disassociated as it is today



Complete and utter nonsense ...If people didn't take pride in what they did ,the place would be an even bigger mess than it is now. Without pride there would be no incentive to do anything properly. Everything would be done in a half-arsed fashion.

I take pride in what I do, and take pride in the fact that people consider me reliable and can be counted on. What's more is, I feel proud about the bud I've grown and right now, I'm gonna roll some up, get high ... and feel proud.


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 20, 2008)

Well I read most of it, understood very little, laughed a lot.

I think I can sum up your problem for you chief, you REALLY need to get laid.

About 4 years ago I suffered from a stress breakdown, not a pretty sight, some of it I don't remember, but when the GF tells me of some of the things I did during the first few days of the breakdown I am like  

I came out the other side a changed person, my mindset altered. My breadown, along with other circumstances in my life, opened my mind to many more things, and I think a greater understanding of what life is about. You along with too many other people spend you time locked in this self defeating crap, by the time you get anything figured out you will be too old to enjoy the youth you have. So let me sort this out for you, nice and easy..

Some people will take from you and never give back, these people are not friends, they are a**holes, ditch them. My circle of friends ONLY includes people who will give as well as take, people I can rely on, people I can trust. Its true I have a smaller circle of friends now than I had before, but I have quality friends, and THATS the most important thing, leave the vampires out to go feed on each other.

I also have the love of a good woman, I don't feel the need to 'play around' I get everything I need at home, and more. She is my best friend as well as my lover, we don't always get along, and we do argue, but give it a few hours to cool down and the red mist to go away and its all good again. An argument gets things out in the open, then gives you time to chill and think upon it, and then discuss it later, when we have chilled out. Get yourself a good partner, it will help you no end, I promise.

I bought myself a motorbike, a big 1200cc sports tourer, its an awesome sense of freedom, and there is NOTHING like flying down some twisty country roads, lining up the bends and sweeping through them with the bike banked over, massive grin on my face, GF on the back, I could do it all day long. Not saying that this will help you, but it helped me imensly, my life to a massive change for the better when I got my bike, a VERY noticible change, many friends and family have commented on it.

I think about life in a new way, life's journey is not to arrive at the grave safely in a well preserved body, but rather to skid in sideways, totally worn out, shouting "Holy sh*t...what a ride!

Forget the crap dude, go out and enjoy life, before its too late.

then again what the hell do I know, I am a pot smoking biker, I just spend most of my time laughing and grinning now.


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey just remember don't go using your knowledge on the WEAK. Obviously here we just proved you wrong, we stood up to you, we did not cower in aw or disbelief. We simply spoke our minds of your blasphemy, so please don't go startin no cult Speaking things about how the world will end or some crazy ****, _LIVE FORSELF!_


----------



## tesla (Nov 20, 2008)

Well said lastritez, but for some reason a guy like POK will read all these post and say "Those stupid stoners are so dumb" What he doesn't know or will not comprehend is what really is important in life. 
You will go through fundamental alterations 
     in the quality of your experience. 
Either spontaneously 
     or as a result of prayer, 
     meditation, 
     ritual, 
     song 
     or special foods 
You will experience 
     great love, 
     wisdom, 
     serenity, 
     or connection 
     to a god 
     or nature. 
Experiencing altered states of consciousness 
     will affect 
     all of your other experiences. 
You will experience yourself 
     transformed 
     into a different being.


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 20, 2008)

well my breakdown may have been the best thing to happen to me, odd thing to say, but I think its true. Not every change has been good, I have lost a lot of the patience I had before, I get annoyed quite easily by stuff, mostly by people who cannot see past the end of their nose, the MJ laws REALLY screw me up, I just don't get it at all, lack of common sense IMO. 

I used to be so uptight about having the best this or the best that, wasting my time chasing impossible dreams cos society thinks thats what I need, and its all bull, every bit of it. Life isn't complicated, just stressfull at times, life is easy, people make it complicated. Life is a journey, not a race, you don't HAVE to be at the front, I don't run that race anymore.

Enjoy the ride, you don't get a second chance, don't waste this one.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 20, 2008)

hxxp://www.jiddu-krishnamurti.net/

Jiddu Krishnamurti 1895-1986

The Core of Krishnamurti's Teaching
photo of Jiddu Krishnamurti

The core of Krishnamurti's teaching is contained in the statement he made in 1929 when he said: "Truth is a Pathless land." Man cannot come to it through any organization, through any creed, through any dogma, priest or ritual, not through any philosophic knowledge or psychological technique. He has to find it through the mirror of relationship, through the understanding of the contents of his own mind, through observation and not through intellectual analysis or introspective dissection. Man has built in himself images as a fence of security--religious, political, personal. These manifest as symbols, ideas, beliefs. The burden of these images dominates man's thinking, his relationships and his daily life. These images are the causes of our problems for they divide man from man. His perception of life is shaped by the concepts already established in his mind. The content of his consciousness is his entire existence. This content is common to all humanity. The individuality is the name, the form and superficial culture he acquires from tradition and environment. The uniqueness of man does not lie in the superficial but in complete freedom from the content of his consciousness, which is common to all mankind. So he is not an individual.

Freedom is not a reaction: freedom is not choice. It is man's pretence that because he has choice he is free. Freedom is pure observation without direction, without fear of punishment and reward. Freedom is without motive; freedom is not at the end of the evolution of man but lies in the first step of his existence. In observation one begins to discover the lack of freedom. Freedom is found in the choiceless awareness of our daily existence and activity.

Thought is time. Thought is born of experience and knowledge which are inseparable from time and the past. Time is the psychological enemy of man. Our action is based on knowledge and therefore time, so man is always a slave to the past. Thought is ever-limited and so we live in constant conflict and struggle. There is no psychological evolution.

When man becomes aware of the movement of his own thoughts he will see the division between the thinker and the thought, the observer and the observed, the experiencer and the experience. He will discover that this division is an illusion. Then only is there pure observation which is insight without any shadow of the past or of time. This timeless insight brings about a deep radical mutation in the mind.

Total negation is the essence of the positive. When there is negation of all those things that thought has brought about psychologically, only then is there love, which is compassion and intelligence.



This statement was originally written by Krishnamurti himself in 1980.

...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 20, 2008)

Damnt guys,,yer getten way to deep. Im really stoned,,, and yer messen with my buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz:bong: .


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 20, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Damnt guys,,yer getten way to deep. Im really stoned,,, and yer messen with my buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz:bong: .



If used correctly, it will only STRENGTHEN your buzz...


----------



## killa kev. (Nov 20, 2008)

death ain't nothing but a heartbeat away.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 20, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Realising the differential geometry (a pseudo-Riemannian manifold) or the weaker condition of non degeneracy, reiterating Minkowski space where the 4th dimension is a time lined to run parallel with the 3rd dimension enables a pulsing allowance of cross over, maybe you are not from this essence and you are simply a visitor.



:holysheep::stoned:


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 20, 2008)

killa kev. said:
			
		

> death ain't nothing but a heartbeat away.


 
Rather a lack of one


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Nov 21, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> The true question is ...
> Am I thinking im thinking or am I thinking that im thinking that im thinking?


I am me, who are you?
You are you, who am I?
That question lies within us all
Yet the answer blind to the eye


----------



## Fadeux (Nov 21, 2008)

If I may say to the OP, I think I understand you.

So many people reply to the original post with a "Sharp Comment" or "Small Joke"

What these people need to understand is that there is nothing he is saying in the original post intended to be condescending or egotistical.  He is not putting himself on a pedestal, or declaring a moral high ground. 

There is a fundamental duality of man. Duality of self if you will. Your emotional side, and your intellectual side. 

DISCLAIMER: I would like what I am saying after this to be up for civil debate, not a chance for single sentance sarcasm, or parroting. 

This is the duality of man (I say man because I am a man, and don't want to speak for women. It could be humankind, but like I said, dont want to make any sexist distinctions.)

There are two sides to a person, the emotional side, and the intellectual side. The forces are constantaly opposing each other. Emotion is the only thing that is REAL, intellect is the only thing that is true.

You feel love, you see color, you hear music, but there is no way to convey ANY of these feelings to someone who hasn't felt love, hasn't seen color, or hasn't heard sound. These things are intangible. They are indescribable. 

Intellect is what is TRUE. These things are not instinctive, they are not natural, these things can only be achieved by scientific evidence. Tested theories, in which it does not matter what the conclusion is, it is considered true. 

The true issue, at the heart of any human being, is the ability to reconcile these forces. We often use our intellect to justify our emotion, or use our emotion to justify our intellect. 

Does god exist?

Well, there is ZERO evidence for god existing, but we can easily use our emotional justification to "political name" our intellectual understanding. 

There are thousands of ways we use each side to justify the other. I wanted to go with the most extreme to make a point. 

Intellect is TRUE, it is tested, it is factual. It remains true for every human being that exists. I.E. the Earth doesn't revolve around the sun for some people, and the Sun revolve around the Earth for others. It's a matter of WHAT IS FACTUAL. 

What you FEEL is true, is 100% irrelevant to what IS true. 

What is TRUE, is 100% irrelevant to those who FEEL differently.


The two forces can never be reconciled, and if we are to succeed (depends on your definition of succeed) we have to simply choose one and follow it. 

Mine is truth, not feeling. I am not preaching, or saying I am right, but I cannot convey my emotional feelings to anyone in any manner as to which I would feel they understand me 100%. 

The choice is left up to the entity. What is REAL, or What is TRUE. You live your life by both, and how we choose to reconcille the two, is a personal choice.


----------



## Icex420 (Nov 21, 2008)

Yea... About that pride thing...

He has no pride whatsoever so, therefore he is unhappy.

It seems.


----------



## Fadeux (Nov 21, 2008)

Okay, here is a "real life" example of my point. I know it sounds crazy, but lets say you grow pot somewhere. In your home, for your own personal use. 

Officer James shows up one night. He knocks on your door and you answer it through the screen door. He says "I smell Marijuana, I need to enter this house."

Okay, now, forget legalities. Lets say that you have a button. (yes its hypothetical) You can push this button, and you have a ZERO percent chance of getting busted. Officer James dies, and disappears. You have ZERO to worry about from pushing the button. BUT, if you don't push the button, you will spend 10-20 years in a federal prison. Lets say you have a spouse and several children. Do you push your button?

Let's say officer James has a wife, and children, and needs to support them, do you still push the button? 

Is your family better off for you pushing the button or not? Is Officer James' family better off for you pushing the button or not? What's the REAL choice here?

I say, push the button everytime. What I am doing is not a crime, and you are trying to make it out to be. 

Seriously, this is how I view my world. What is for the "Greater Good." I don't have a family, but I can't imagine anyone in this situation would sell out their family for a law they really don't believe in.

So, in ALL HONESTY. Would you push the button?


----------



## tesla (Nov 21, 2008)

Fadeux I hear and understand what you are saying and to a certain extent agree with you. After rereading POK's origanil post I disagree with your observation of his post.He speaks of finding others that are on his wave length.I guess at first glance there is nothing wrong with this. The wording in which he chooses to use, tends to induce the wrong results.I understand to try and search for like minded indiviauls but to what end? I personelly believe him coming to a marijuana forum and posting what he did,he was looking for reactions, not like minded indivauls.

That's my opinion, Have you read his other posts on here as well?


----------



## Fadeux (Nov 21, 2008)

I didn't do the whole thread. I don't have time for that. 

What I get from it, is that the OP is a burden, not a declaration of supremecy. I have dealt with many friends that think their lives are set, and out of sheer ignorance, I would call them out on it. Not to hurt them, or prove myself right, or above them, but just to convey the truth that I see. 

I have never been successful at breaking up a marriage before the wedding day, but I have yet to see any marriage I "bet against" succeed after only a year or two. I'm no love genius. I know less about love than anyone, and these were GOOD friends, who I conveyed these honest feelings too. Not one took me seriously, and here we stand. 

I lost good friends for being honest, and they lost their marriage because they stone walled me. It's not about winning in situations like this. I can be wrong, it's happened many a time. But I expect a listening ear from my best friends, and sometimes, they will just do what they want, and find any and every justification to block me out. 

I'm not a prophet, I am not all seeing, Hell, I don't really know anything, but from experience, what I see in people sometimes, being right is a burden, not a blessing. Thats all I think the OP was saying in the OP. 

Were I wrong every time, I would have a lot more friends right now, and a good friend is SO much better than the feeling of "being right."


----------



## tesla (Nov 21, 2008)

When you get the time check out all his posts in this thread. I know what you mean about trying to convince your friends on marriages. Its a dead end road but what kind of friend are you if you don't tell em what you think. Go back to private messages so we can argue/discuss religion, politics and life.


----------



## Fadeux (Nov 21, 2008)

Bottom line, people are stupid, primordial sludge.... (Myself not excluded) and the only way we can actually improve on that, is when we can agree that no one really knows the answers, Then we ask the questions. Once we answer those questions, we need to question those answers, and again, and again, and again. That's the only real salvation of humanity.


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2008)

> *Some people are like Slinkys. They really don't have any useful purpose, but they're always fun to watch when someone pushes them down the stairs...*


...


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 21, 2008)

From "Bokonon":

"Tiger got to hunt,
Bird got to fly;
Man got to sit and wonder, "Why, why, why?"

Tiger got to sleep,
Bird got to land;
Man got to tell himself he understand"

:joint4:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 21, 2008)

priestofknowledge said:
			
		

> I am too wise... too wise for my own good as a young adult, at least. I study everything: every bit of news, every knowledge of textbook, every stranger's story, and every oddity to figure out. I have not yet reached the graduate level of the things I read except in Physics, but I believe that is because I have lost my drive and have slowed to nearly a halt.
> 
> I am still young and find my peers are so much younger. I have solved their problems by very often taking time and resources from myself to do so, yet all they do is ignore me in return. I am so damned gifted and so selfless, but not one person will think to how I came to be this way. Everyone just wants whatever helps them remain the same and prepares for death from the moment they reach high school, and I am losing my faith because of it.
> 
> ...


 
:rofl:


----------



## clanchattan (Nov 21, 2008)

if you want somthing to agonize and torture yourself over.........take up golf....

"The term comfortable is nothing but the definition of being in a state you wish not to change and I always want to keep changing... but damn is it harder without any outside influence of hope or attaboy's"

would the attaboy's make you feel comfortable?

if you stop pondering and start doing things that make you happy you don't need attaboy's. the only time i need reassureance is when im not sure of what im doing or if it's right or wrong. i feel like that because I DON'T BELEIVE IN IT. get your *** in gear and do the mundane things before your looking back through the tunnel of time wishing you had done more and thought less..........

p.s. the answers are made up anyway. if you figure them out, or someone gives them to you, you will only be taking from them what you want, and that is no answer at all.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 21, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> :rofl:



Finally Puffin is back, what say you Puffin, is priestofknowledge in fact papabeach or a martian???? I have been sitting on pins and needles for 2 days awaiting your decision.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 21, 2008)

It all boils down to treat others the way you want to be treated.  You know, the golden rule and all that good stuff.


----------



## Organix4Sho (Nov 21, 2008)

Jesus christ how much acid did this guy eat.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2008)

:ignore: Ive been married 22 yrs. She is my best friend 1st,,then my wife. Divorce has never been an option in our marriage. We work through our differences, remembering we are still two different people. Poor women, has surely been dealt a rough road dealing with me.:hubba:


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 21, 2008)

Priest, you are not alone. Go to Berkley California. You will find ALOT of misguided,young intelligent folks.

But really man, commen sense goes alot further then any indepth knowledge of any subject. You seem to tout your knowledge in the scientific field.

What about this.

What does it take to run a 4000w MJ growing operation? What is the best way to wire and ventilate? What is the best method of plant propagation?

See man, you don't know all, and statinting that you help all you come across with thier problems is a falsehood.


You need to get laid man.


----------



## priestofknowledge (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey guys, I returned again because I am stuck at work after class without things to do.

It appears that fadeux and king bud understood my original intentions and answered a few things. And I will message them to see what drive runs their lives.

But look at how these people saw I was not being arrogant or looking for ANY REPLIES WHATSOEVER from those that insisted to reply. I asked to please not reply unless you understood being equal to or less than one another, and instead I got several people who had to defend their insecurities from what they saw.

So it turns out that I wasn't asking a bunch of dumb stoners, because I never said that. I was simply looking for higher thinking smokers like myself. And, since I travel a lot, maybe we can blaze together. The only reason my posts became the least bit animous is because I had to disprove your wild statements and hallmark card solutions to a genuine problem.

As for the philosophy recommendations of dead people, I know I know more about the universe than those dead people. So many advances in physics have allowed me to have an even higher sense of reality than einstein. Thus is why I dislike the idea of someone being born now who will have a higher understanding than myself due to humanities progression.

So, that means that I knew I wasn't god and I knew I wasn't going to figure life out. But I am not someone who will just sit back and get high because of it. When I die I want to know I tried my best, but because I know I'm gonna die I might as well meet some people who are facing the same **** in higher thinking that I am.

Unfortunately, I believe that means you have to be a scientist in some slight way. Like, you have to at least know the basic fabric of the universe that we know to the extent of heisenberg's uncertainty principle. Maybe I can explain the synopsis of it all to someone who wants to know, but it is an awe-inspiring thing to understand one's mechanics of reality.

And I do not need to get laid. I just got out of a good amount of laying and enjoy bachelorhood


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 21, 2008)

i think i may be able to provide you with a little insight.... I am a "well educated" man who learned alot of lifes lessons the hard way....i use to be taken advantage of by so called friends and i think i understand where you are comming from...feel free to PM me...as the saying goes, "iron sharpens iron".....i find this to be true.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 21, 2008)

and norcal is right...without common sense, how can you even begin to make those "book smarts" work for you...i'll bet you have racing thoughts alot...i used to.. you may grow out of it...it's alot less intense than it used to be ..check your thoughts from time to time..you don't want to end up like tom cruise do you ???


----------



## priestofknowledge (Nov 21, 2008)

dude, it's called scientific logic. I do not have racing thought... I learn what I think about. If something hits my mind, instead of theorizing it on my arm chair I pick up a book, google, or wikipedia. 

And I am not going insane... I simply find very little spunk in my step from recent disappointments. One being the forum trolls on this site. Maybe the idea of me having things figured out should pass by your head before you make suggestions. I always try to deduce the amount of intellect in those before posting something that they already know. PRETTY MUCH EVERYTHING  you guys posted, I already knew and was annoyed by. I was not looking for advice, simply people. And then advice maybe if those people are older intellectuals.

And grrr... to say I'll grow out of this means you have no comprehension at all about what I am saying. I don't need "friends," I have too many acquaintances that you guys would call friends always wanting to hang out with me. It is very difficult to come by logic, open-mindedness, and drive in one person. It's always either a driven businessman, a logical scientist, an open-minded degenerate. Or a two thing combo where the person is smart and open minded, but sits around without using his talent or something. Having all three makes you almost on a higher power level than people. It's like you spend all your free time being disappointed.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 21, 2008)

> As for the philosophy recommendations of dead people, I know I know more about the universe than those dead people. So many advances in physics have allowed me to have an even higher sense of reality than einstein.


Physics is an explanation of how it works...not the answer to the "why" it is the way it is. That is were philosophy is so very important. There is always a certain degree of life that requires faith without proof. Becuase the proof is not attainable. many of the the things we depend on are still based on theory, physics just help us use it. digital tech is still theory based. yet we use it every day.
even if aithiest or not you have to have faith in atheism or christianity or anything...becuase when it comes to that it's one thing man cannot prove or disprove. It is faith based. There is no proof either way. This applies to a lot no just religeoun or world view. but a lot of things in human interaction and what is going on.
Think dead people for there time were profound and you are reaping the information they had the clear insight for a time when it was groundbreaking (or burned at the stake for heresy). 
Without those dead people you would not have the information at your reach now. 
The advances in physics would not be were it is now if it wasn't for einstein and others. to compare two intellegences is very close minded IMO.
Each person knows something another person doesn't and vice versa. this does develop equality. 
You never know what things look like through others eyes.
I have let life set the tone of my reality. and in the end...I prolly will never figure out why i'm here or what purpose i serve. but i do give you major props for using your mind and saying you just want to do the best you can in this life.
Myself...i got a whole different view of life the universe and everything.
So long and thanks for all the fish 



> No man is so foolish but he may sometimes give another good counsel, and no man so wise that he may not easily err if he takes no other counsel than his own. He that is taught only by himself has a fool for a master. -HST


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 21, 2008)

priestofknowledge said:
			
		

> dude, it's called scientific logic. I do not have racing thought... I learn what I think about. If something hits my mind, instead of theorizing it on my arm chair I pick up a book, google, or wikipedia.
> 
> And I am not going insane... I simply find very little spunk in my step from recent disappointments. One being the forum trolls on this site. Maybe the idea of me having things figured out should pass by your head before you make suggestions. I always try to deduce the amount of intellect in those before posting something that they already know. PRETTY MUCH EVERYTHING you guys posted, I already knew and was annoyed by. I was not looking for advice, simply people. And then advice maybe if those people are older intellectuals.
> 
> And grrr... to say I'll grow out of this means you have no comprehension at all about what I am saying. I don't need "friends," I have too many acquaintances that you guys would call friends always wanting to hang out with me. It is very difficult to come by logic, open-mindedness, and drive in one person. It's always either a driven businessman, a logical scientist, an open-minded degenerate. Or a two thing combo where the person is smart and open minded, but sits around without using his talent or something. Having all three makes you almost on a higher power level than people. It's like you spend all your free time being disappointed.


dude, trust me...in a few years almost everything you think you have an understanding of now will be seen in a different light...did'nt mean to offend ,but i use to ponder the same things all the time and it can (not WILL)warp reality.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 21, 2008)

> dude, trust me...in a few years almost everything you think you have an understanding of now will be seen in a different light...did'nt mean to offend ,but i use to ponder the same things all the time and it can (not WILL)warp reality.


 :yeahthat::goodposting:
Tragedy, loss, and other profound unexpected life events have a habit of doing that. 
Then you get to an age when learn of the true meaning of regret...humbling. 
but things like that make life sweeter and look at humanity and the world universe as whole with a different set of eyes.


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 21, 2008)

priestofknowledge said:
			
		

> dude, it's called scientific logic. I do not have racing thought... I learn what I think about. If something hits my mind, instead of theorizing it on my arm chair I pick up a book, google, or wikipedia.


 
Seriously, you need to go to Berkely. Spend some time there. You will find folks that are VERY informed and groups that are into Quantum Physics and the soul.

You are the new generation man. It goes back to commen sense. If one is so inclined to learn more about what they are immediately thinking, there is the internet, with google and wikepedia to "inform" folks on any subject.

You say you are looking for like minded folks as your self to share thought.
This person has 3 qualities, as yourself.

Logic, open-mindedness, and drive.

You really need to go to Berkeley

I see your Logic, and your open mindedness, but what is your drive here?
To find like minded folks? Or are you trying to assert that because you read about Quantum Physics and think you have an understanding as to what drives the Human "soul", you need to help folks? I would like to hear an example of how you helped folks become "aware".

Now, don't get all butthurt, as I am not tryin' to slam u at all. Believe me, I understand and have met and known folks just like you man. Great Thinkers. You really need to go to Berkeley.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 21, 2008)

I can't believe there are 8 pages of utter BULL**** on this site. Seriously, he has thoughts and a lot of them....... BIG F'N DEAL!!!! To me this is all very self-centered and foolish.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 21, 2008)

He's getting what we wanted- feedback.    This will go on as long as we keep responding.  

Who's next?


----------



## Mutt (Nov 21, 2008)

just text not even phasing the server


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 21, 2008)

So...

How 'bout them Jet's?


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 21, 2008)

Colt's fan here.  

(I have the Jets defense for my fantasy league however.  )


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 21, 2008)

You guys... LOL

We really need the shoutbox back, haha...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2008)

Dallas Cowboy Fan,,,and Dont be haten.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 21, 2008)

I am actually a pessimistic sharks fan...maybe this is the year.

...or not.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 21, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Dallas Cowboy Fan,,,and Dont be haten.


 
:spit: You have absolutely no idea how much I loathe the Cowboys.  

My least favorite team in the NFL.   Can't help but hate em.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 21, 2008)

I can talk hockey too if ya like.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 21, 2008)

Or NBA.


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Nov 21, 2008)

priestofknowledge said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I returned again because I am stuck at work after class without things to do.
> 
> It appears that fadeux and king bud understood my original intentions and answered a few things. And I will message them to see what drive runs their lives.
> 
> ...



Please kid please...


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Nov 21, 2008)

priestofknowledge said:
			
		

> dude, it's called scientific logic. I do not have racing thought... I learn what I think about. If something hits my mind, instead of theorizing it on my arm chair I pick up a book, google, or wikipedia.
> 
> *YOU LEARN FROM EXPERIENCE! WOW. seriously man how did u learn to walk? *
> 
> ...


*AND ONE THING! *IF you really had all the friends you say u do, y come on this sight. They believe u right? i mean they are YOUR friends. Or maybe they think like us? Idk man. But the TRUTH will set you FREE!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2008)

> You have absolutely no idea how much I loathe the Cowboys


   :cry: You hurted my fewens.


----------



## Organix4Sho (Nov 21, 2008)

*narcissism |&#712;närs&#601;&#716;siz&#601;m|*
 extreme selfishness, with a grandiose view of one's own talents and a craving for admiration, as characterizing a personality type.
See note at egotism.
*egotism |&#712;&#275;g&#601;&#716;tiz&#601;m|*
noun
the practice of talking and thinking about oneself excessively because of an undue sense of self-importance.
-Oxford New English, 2008 -
Or heck, maybe this fool is really the Übermensch and we just dont recognize it behind our own ignorance. 
But why do you come to a *marijuana growing* forum? 
I mean, you surely have to realize how silly it is to be posting this on the MP forum IMO. Call me narrow minded or incompetent of understanding your superior mental vibrations, but maybe use that open mind of yours to see how silly you come of (especially with that name, priestofwisdom)
Did you play a lot of magic cards as a kid?
Anyways, if nothing else, thanks for the laugh... :giggle:


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Nov 21, 2008)

This kid sounds like me when i was 17-18yrs old.

Being intelligent can cause a person to be a loner and I understand that fully. That being said. You are a deep thinker. Put it to use. You are wasting your brain power because you are being selfish. You see nobody as equal to you or as smart as you and i assure you , you will be set in your place by someone ...somewhere. 

Saying you don't want to be a docter, scientist.. ect. just because you feel like you can't help a person who isn't your equal shows how little you know of the world. 

You are actually so arrogant to think that you know or can use logic to explain everything or because you are a critical thinker you are above people shows how little life experience you actually have.

Intelligence is only useful if you USE IT. There have been many many smart people in the world that have come  and gone and have left nothing behind because of arrogance or laziness. 

Laziness seems to be a recurring theme with teenagers. 

Good at sports but won't play...
Can sing but won't do it in front of anyone...
Can write novels that would knock your socks off and never publishes them...
Can paint  but is too lazy to pick up a brush..
Could save a life but never went to school to gain the knowledge to do so.
Could be a scientist but never pursues...

Could be the president of the USA but never runs for office. 

Point is , intelligent people are useless to society as a whole if they are lazy. 
Get off the computer and go DO SOMETHING KID.Unless you have something to contribute to the cannabis community with your deep thinking and insightful posts you should find a Philosophers forum and post there. Otherwise , you are just wasting your time here. Use it instead to maybe go APPLY YOURSELF.

You cannot control the fates of others. People encounter others that are good influences on them and they still turn out to be a crackhead for whatever reason. 

You can't control that. You also can't be so arrogant as to think that every time you speak someone is actually listening. 
Honestly after reading your first post i see why you can't keep a personal relationship that means anything to you. 

Selfishness, Laziness, and Ignorance are three words to describe all of your posts so far. 

No matter how INTELLIGENT you think you are , you will always be IGNORANT. 

Nobody knows everything. So everybody is ignorant to something. You just so happen to be ignorant to how the world around you actually works.Apply yourself or shut up, otherwise you are wasting minutes from your life that you cant' replace making meaningless posts. Either add to the knowledge base here about CANNABIS or leave the board. 

Matter of fact , I challenge you to grow some quality cannabis... if you think you know everything already you should be able to do that right..  i mean it's just dirt... seeds... light and water right?

Grow up


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 21, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I can talk hockey too if ya like.



Woo hoo!!!  Redwings 4evah!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2008)

As I said before,,, Human excistance is just a BLINK in time. A shooting star in the Universe,,that is wence we came from, and that is what we shall return to..Star Dust. Its funny how we think we are so important(human Kind) that we feel we should live again. WE are an Organizm, intellegent as we are,,thats all we are.All organizms die,,,its how you live that counts. Better stop wasten your time Little Brother, of tha cloth, whinning all the time like a dog laying on a nail.:hubba:


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 21, 2008)

instead I got several people who had to defend their insecurities from what they saw.

Preistofknowledge this is the wrong thing to say. You don't even know who we be. I can't speak for the people on here. But you don't even know of me and who I am.  So don't be saying people have insecurities that you don't even know personally. We come on this site for one thing. MARIJUANA. We like to speak to each other about one thing. MARIJUANA. you come here wanting to kick some knowledge, what did you expect a reaction of. I'll tell you. A bunch of fun stoners just having fun.Kick your knowledge on a knowledge forum. So if your advice isn't about cannibus keep it to your self. Just My Opinion


----------



## /\/\Blunted BoB/\/\ (Nov 21, 2008)

POK- I LOVE READING ALL THIS MEANINGLESS STUFF AND LAUGHING MY *** OFF! hahahahahahahaha.....wow this kid obviously doesn't get that no one cares what happens to them at the end of their lives but what happens to get there...that's living for ya.


----------



## priestofknowledge (Nov 21, 2008)

wow, now its ten pages with the last page saying he's laughing. I've been laughing at this... like, you guys have gone on for ten pages and undoubtedly kept saying I am still arrogant. I'm tired of getting emails so im unsubscribing and not looking back here again

it really is sad that you guys did this.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 21, 2008)

:rofl: *LMFAO* :rofl:

kid... I bet you don't have too many friends, do you? ? ?


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Nov 21, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^(EVERYONE)
:goodposting:
:clap:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 21, 2008)

holy **** i only got through pg 2 & my head is going to explode. im sure hes a level 8 scientologist! watch out tom cruise


----------



## tesla (Nov 21, 2008)

E-mail who's doing that? We did this? When someone says any thing on this forum, whether it being about lights,soil or whatever people do responds to it. It maybe be wrong or not what the poster wanted to hear.I know we are not your equal,but damn what did you really expect? To put up a post and in that post you tell them not to responds. You sound fairly intelligent you should have expect this. What is sad, is that you could have met some really cool people here but you chose the route you did. 
POK Good luck in your endeavors, but if you ever decide to come back I am sure you would be welcomed.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 21, 2008)

tesla said:
			
		

> POK Good luck in your endeavors, but if you ever decide to come back I am sure you would be welcomed.


 
:huh:


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 21, 2008)

priestofknowledge said:
			
		

> wow, now its ten pages with the last page saying he's laughing. I've been laughing at this... like, you guys have gone on for ten pages and undoubtedly kept saying I am still arrogant. I'm tired of getting emails so im unsubscribing and not looking back here again
> 
> it really is sad that you guys did this.



Buh-bye,now you'll have time to save the world...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 21, 2008)

priestofknowledge said:
			
		

> I'm tired of getting emails so im unsubscribing and not looking back here again
> 
> it really is sad that you guys did this.


 

:rofl: LMFAO... the tool had instant notification by email every time someone posted on this thread... ya... O K , there, Mr. _Intelligence_...

guess ya didn't realize that after the first, say... 170?


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 21, 2008)

If you would veiw other threads in this forum besides this one you would see that this is not what we do. You come in here with a thread downgrading people and this is what you get. Try this in any forum and you get the same response. In fact try it in a libary full of smart people and see what happens. People do not want to hear "I'm so smart and your not". Not in those words, but obvisiously this is how it was taken. Take the time to reread your own post and maybe you see you approached wrong. It happens, we are human and you are human. A realization and an appolliage could of ended this 9 pages ago, but you insist on ranting and raving. You plant the seed and this is what you get.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 22, 2008)

Manning is awesome.


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Nov 22, 2008)

I always enjoy a thought-provoking discussion.  I thought alot on this thread.  I am a little facinated.  Cannot help it.  POK, sorry you got such a bum rap.  Life is a journey- live it your best, and reap its sweet rewards.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 22, 2008)

If you judge people, you have no time to love them. - mother theresa


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 22, 2008)

priestofknowledge said:
			
		

> wow, now its ten pages with the last page saying he's laughing. I've been laughing at this... like, you guys have gone on for ten pages and undoubtedly kept saying I am still arrogant. I'm tired of getting emails so im unsubscribing and not looking back here again
> 
> it really is sad that you guys did this.


 
I honestly pity POK

It seems it has the inability to understand the simplest of things, Yimmy hit it when the word 'fun' was typed, we have had fun, it seems POK does not understand what fun is.

POK says he has been laughing at this, it doesnt understand we have been laughing with each other, as a collective, we have enjoyed our interactions, we have something POK will never gain in its life, we have camaraderie.

POK must live in a very lonely cold empty place.

On a brighter note :-

5 billion years and the sun will supanova and all will end, so enjoy your glimse of mortality while you can.


----------



## Fadeux (Nov 22, 2008)

I'll sum up my poorly made points with a 5 minute video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeSv2Fmx4Pk

It's Carl Sagan, and it's very well done.


----------



## nvthis (Nov 22, 2008)

priestofknowledge said:
			
		

> dude, it's called scientific logic. I do not have racing thought... I learn what I think about. If something hits my mind, instead of theorizing it on my arm chair I pick up a book, google, or wikipedia.
> 
> And I am not going insane... I simply find very little spunk in my step from recent disappointments. One being the forum trolls on this site. Maybe the idea of me having things figured out should pass by your head before you make suggestions. I always try to deduce the amount of intellect in those before posting something that they already know. PRETTY MUCH EVERYTHING you guys posted, I already knew and was annoyed by. I was not looking for advice, simply people. And then advice maybe if those people are older intellectuals.
> 
> And grrr... to say I'll grow out of this means you have no comprehension at all about what I am saying.


 
Flamer! C'mon, total flamer.



			
				priestofknowledge said:
			
		

> I don't need "friends," I have too many acquaintances that you guys would call friends always wanting to hang out with me.


 
:rofl: I think.... I just almost choked on my own tongue....:rofl: 



			
				priestofknowledge said:
			
		

> It is very difficult to come by logic, open-mindedness, and drive in one person. It's always either a driven businessman, a logical scientist, an open-minded degenerate. Or a two thing combo where the person is smart and open minded, but sits around without using his talent or something. Having all three makes you almost on a higher power level than people. It's like you spend all your free time being disappointed.


 
Seems logical that I am now driven to give you a very openminded... 

Adios!

Lesson learned = Scientifically speaking, swimming with piranhas isn't so smart.

Yup. Read that in a book once.


----------



## Hick (Nov 22, 2008)

...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 22, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Now, don't get all butthurt, as I am not tryin' to slam u at all. Believe me, I understand and have met and known folks just like you man. Great Thinkers. You really need to go to Berkeley.



There is nothing *great* at all about a bunch of people sitting around having "devine" thoughts unless they can take those thoughts and be productive and proactive with them. It is all self-centered, egotistical, self-ritcheous behavior and that is it. Having "intelligence" doesn't make you any more aware than anyone else or better than anyone else, it simply means you have way too much time on your hands to sit around and contemplate *"YOUR" *ideas and nothing else. :ignore:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 22, 2008)

priestofknowledge said:
			
		

> wow, now its ten pages with the last page saying he's laughing. I've been laughing at this... like, you guys have gone on for ten pages and undoubtedly kept saying I am still arrogant. I'm tired of getting emails so im unsubscribing and not looking back here again
> 
> it really is sad that you guys did this.



Go sit in a corner and think about how you were treated. You are a very self-centered person who needs to be humbled.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 22, 2008)

Bow to your leader priestofscrotum


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2008)

He's gone guys. Crap,,I was having fun.OH well,,,,next.


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Nov 22, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Bow to your leader priestofscrotum


Ahahahahaha


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 22, 2008)

Freakin great thread.....sports, religon, conspiricy therioes, the human phyche........:holysheep: 

How many rules can get broken in one thread at the pursuit of laughter????? Thats why I love it here!!!!!

This thread makes my newly harvested bubblelicious that much better......here everyone take a toke!!!!:48: :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 22, 2008)

Go Colts


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 22, 2008)

is it just me or does Manning always have that "dumb dog" look on is face? LOL

Okay ill play...... Go "any team playing the saints"


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 22, 2008)

Be nice to my Manning.  

You sound a little like me.  I always pull for whoever is playing the Cowboys.

Go 49ers  LMAO.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 22, 2008)

Colts are heating up.They have lost several games now due to stupid penalties.I wouldn't be surprised to see them go almost undefeated all the way to the Superbowl.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 22, 2008)

Addai is in good shape now too.  I need both of them to rack me up some points.  LMAO.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 22, 2008)

8 of the 27 players that were caught up in the "drug screens" are on my Fantasy roster....:holysheep: 

guess I know how to pick weedheads better than football players.....:rofl:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 22, 2008)

ya know how to spot a pot head ??? they are all blurry


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2008)

> I always pull for whoever is playing the Cowboys



That hurt..:yeahthat:


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh-man,
  Is he really gone ?  Dang it all, I was about to reveal some secrets to him.
1. I think he should be very wary of ever watching the Muppets, I mean I'm not sure he could cope with it, and
2. Bugs Bunny and Daffy Duck are certainly a no-no .

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------

